# MH access to Porto airport?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm back again annoying the life out of folk asking about MH access to an airport - this time Porto.

Anyone have experience of picking up a passenger?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry Jean but no. Gonna spend a few days at Costa do Estoril near Lisbon next December. Could check it out then.>

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I appreciate the thought! (smiley)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I've asked your question on a couple of MH Facebook groups.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Checked out the airport website, they have an area for 'kiss and fly' for arrivals, think it would work out once your sister had cleared customs.

https://www.ana.pt/en/opo/access-parking/getting-to-and-from-the-airport/kiss-fly

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Terry, I hadn't found that. It looks like you just drive through arrivals then and presumably there's room to park at the side. There was no such room at Bordeaux for example.

So I'd probably hold back somewhere till she gave me a call.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Checked it out on google earth, no height issues at pick up, pull in parking definitely an option, drive around again also an option.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you so much Terry - that's taken a load off my mind 🙂


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Also confirmed by a reply from one of my FB Groups.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

🙂


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did it all work out ok at the airport Jean ?

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well.... Yes and no Terry. Or I should say No and yes!

I arrived almost on the dot of when her plane would be landing. It was quite a shock - 1 minute you're driving through the suburbs, next you're right at the heart of the airport. And it was dusk. 

I found myself at the back of what appeared to be parked cars but with a couple of barrier gates in the near distance. However I was on a bend in the road and someone coming behind couldn't get past so I decided to do a drive round n come back again. Bad move. 

I don't know where I went wrong but I ended up on a motorway system whose exits were all to other motorway systems.... After about 10mins driving I was able to come off to a commercial centre. Satnav said I was 16mins from arrivals. So off I set, thro a lot of narrow cobbled streets, on and on. When I eventually cleared that, after 10mins or so, the satnav said I'd 15mins to arrivals!

As it happens my sister was ready only a few minutes before I arrived back at arrivals, to push my way from 3 lanes into 2 and then thro the ticket barriers. At that stage it became very easy!!

So yes, it should have been very easy..... 

But it would have been much more stressful without your info.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

They do say "all's well that ends well", sounds like it's one to file away until the next time. :-D

At least we now know for sure access is possible with a MH.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yes, and there are 3 lanes going past arrivals. The 2 right-most ones go through barriers - your 10mins free time starts when you take the ticket, and there's another barrier to leave these lanes. If you're not ready to start waiting in the pay area, there's a lane to the left that bypasses it.

And that's where I went wrong. I'm thinking I'll look at Google earth (on someone else's WiFi!) and suss it out so I could come round again; or go somewhere in the nearby streets to hang about. If anyone is thinking of using Porto airport I'd advise doing the same.

No height problem at all.


----------

